# Mock Pastrami/Appetizer Style Salmon



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, I went and bought a 5.5lb Corned Beef Brisket in my effort to make something close to pastrami.  I realize they are two different "animals" but they are very similar too.  Its soaking in plain water in the fridge now, to reduce the sodium content a bit.  I am gonna change the water once before I go to bed and then first thing in the morning.  I'm gonna keep this one simple and make adjustments if needed on the next one.  The only thing I am gonna do to this one as far as seasoning is to coat generously with fresh ground black pepper.  Gonna cook between 225-235*, until I get an internal temp of 180*.  I was thinking of cooking to a lower internal temp, but this one has a decent fat cap to help keep it moist.  Then foil and let rest for a bit until time to slice.  If I wasn't so impatient I'd like to let it sit in the fridge overnight prior to slicing, but I won't wait that long.

Once the Corned Beef is done I am throwing on some salmon fillets using this recipe off of TVWBB.  It is fantastic and super easy.  The only thing I change in the recipe, is I omit the savory.  Even if you don't like salmon or fish, you must try this recipe!  The couple times I have done it I have used 1 big hickory chunk and it's worked perfectly fine.  Not too much smoke at all.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 25, 2005)

I can vouch for the good recipe on the salmon.  I used it for my successful fish cook a few weeks back...good luck, Larry!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 25, 2005)

I've never done the salmon thing, guess I'll have to try.  I love fish, just a little afraid to try it on the smoker.

Just learned that reuben are made from corned beef, not pastrami!
Oh well, if pastrami is just smoked corn beef, I'll have a smoked reuben!


Fire in the Hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  :supz:  :supz:  :supz:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've never done the salmon thing, guess I'll have to try.  I love fish, just a little afraid to try it on the smoker.
> 
> *Just learned that reuben are made from corned beef, not pastrami!*
> Oh well, if pastrami is just smoked corn beef, I'll have a smoked reuben!
> ...



I coulda told ya that!  Corned beef, sauerkraut and thousand island on pumpernickel bread!  OMG dat's good stuff!


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 25, 2005)

> Corned beef, sauerkraut and thousand island on pumpernickel bread! OMG dat's good stuff


 Larry, you are just full of great ideas. I just openend my last jar of sauerkraut yesterday and ate it with perogies, sour cream and steamed sausage (no bacon bits though ). I know what I'm eating for lunch tomorrow.    thnx

On the salmon thing, I like that recipe too. I omit the savoury. One time I sprinkled on a bit of dehydrated minced onion right before it went into the smoker. Kinda pressed it in gently. Most of it stayed in place and browned a bit. I like to cook the salmon quite a while for that recipe till it starts getting dry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 25, 2005)

Shawn I am really looking forward to making the salmon this time.  It is the first time I've made it since I've had my foodsaver!  I froze alot of the salmon before, double wrapped in AF then in a freezer bag.  But it just did not taste the same once I thawed it as it did when it was fresh.  Hopefully with the FS, it will taste as good two months from now as it did when it was fresh.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Just changed the water in the corned beef, waiting for it to warm up and some of the snow to melt before I go out and shovel a path to the WSM.  Salmons almost completely thawed and ready for filleting!  Pic's will be coming soon!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah Larry i switched water before I went bed, and am getting ready to do it again.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 26, 2005)

> I froze alot of the salmon before, double wrapped in AF then in a freezer bag. But it just did not taste the same once I thawed it as it did when it was fresh. Hopefully with the FS, it will taste as good two months from now as it did when it was fresh.


 I'm very interested in hearing your thoughts on how well the salmon fared in FS bags. I haven't bought salmon since late summer (before I had my FS). I stumbled across some of it on my voyage to the bottom of the freezer a couple of weeks ago. Just in plastic baggies and freezer burned as you can imagine. Bummer.

I'm doing side ribs today, I think I'll go pull that salmon out and cook it up after the ribs come off, it ain't gonna get any better sitting in the freezer.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay, just put the Corned Beef on the smoker.  The only thing I did was coat it liberally with black pepper.

Corned Beef#1


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Just pulled the salmon out of the brine, rinsed and coated with black pepper.  They are in the fridge drying and waiting for the pastrami to finish!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

Man those are the kind of beefs I wanted!  All I got was a measly little (LITTLE) from Sam's.  I coated mine heavier though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

BTW, the corned beef is at 142, pit temps at 235.  Three hours into the cook so far.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Man those are the kind of beefs I wanted!  All I got was a measly little (LITTLE) from Sam's.  I coated mine heavier though.



Hey Cappy that is what Food Lion called the "flat cut".  It is actually the flat and the point,  I separated them.  The point is the one that looks like Africa.  I can't wait to eat mine tonight!  I can't believe you are going to let yours set until Tuesday to share with your friends!  What kinda person are you???????


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

I started at Food Lion, and then went to Sams...bout the same down here....course St. Paddy's Day is a comin, and there'll be plenty o cheap beef!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay foiled the Corned Beef and it's resting now.  

Threw on the salmon, figure they should be done in about 2 1/2- 3 hours.


Salmon

Salmon2

Salmon3


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Pastrami is done and very good, tender and moist.

*Sliced*
*Sandwich*
*Sandwich2*


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

That's a Dagwood sandwich!       You made 2, right?? :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 26, 2005)

What was the temp when you pulled the pastrami?


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 26, 2005)

Gotta hand it to ya Larry, it looks fantastic. I'm gonna have to try me some pastrami, that sandwich looks awesome! :smt023  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 26, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> That's a Dagwood sandwich!       You made 2, right?? :-D



Sure I gotta nuff for another one!




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> What was the temp when you pulled the pastrami?



Pulled it off at 170 and let rest for about an hour wrapped in foil, Cappy.



			
				Shawn White said:
			
		

> Gotta hand it to ya Larry, it looks fantastic. I'm gonna have to try me some pastrami, that sandwich looks awesome! :smt023  =P~



Thanks Shawn!  Turned out very good, not sure I'd change anything next time or not.  Can't wait to try a piece in the morning after it's set over nite in the fridge.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Oh, man!  Now I'm hungry AGAIN!
> 
> Larry, that looks like an awesome sammitch!  But that ain't the Guinness with the rocket widget in it, is it?  You know, the draft bottle.
> 
> ...



I don't care for the "Draught" Guinness.  Too creamy!  Plus it's not a full 12oz, so I feel I am getting jipped!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Enjoying a piece of the cold pastrami this morning, and it is even better after sitting in the fridge overnight!  Next time I do this, I'm gonna do alot more cause this stuff ain't gonna last long the way I'm eating it!

The salmon turned out great too.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 27, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Enjoying a piece of the cold pastrami this morning, and it is even better after sitting in the fridge overnight!  Next time I do this, I'm gonna do alot more cause this stuff ain't gonna last long the way I'm eating it!
> 
> The salmon turned out great too.



Larry...once again your finished product looks awesome...except for the guinness?? :-D   I am not going to post any pics anymore!  You're to good man!!  

Pastrami and cornbeef taste different??   :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Too creamy!?


  I think so, I prefer the Extra Stout!



			
				Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2srwyrhg]Enjoying a piece of the cold pastrami this morning, and it is even better after sitting in the fridge overnight!  Next time I do this, I'm gonna do alot more cause this stuff ain't gonna last long the way I'm eating it!
> 
> The salmon turned out great too.



Larry...once again your finished product looks awesome...except for the guinness?? :-D   I am not going to post any pics anymore!  You're to good man!!  

Pastrami and cornbeef taste different??   :?[/quote:2srwyrhg]

Greg you're too kind!  Well from what I've read about the differences in Pastrami vs. Corned Beef is minimal.  They both use the same brine ingredients, and both are "Corned Beef" at some point.  The main difference being the pastrami is smoked with a rub generally made from kosher salt, paprika, coriander, brown sugar, black & white peppercorns, mustard seeds and garlic.  And corned beef is slow cooked using pickling spices.  I chose just to go with the black pepper coating for my first go around just for simplicity.

Do they taste different?  Yes


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2005)

ok Larry, the poker boys are going to upset with you....I just sliced the mock pastrami, threw some on the Foreman, then buttered 2 pieces of rye (my store had it!)

  Then I pulled the warmed pastrami off and built the sandwich...kraut, thousand island, beef.....threw the whole thing back on the foreman, and gave it a little pannini type press....

  crispy on the outside, gooey on the inside....was that good?

Yep...could have been better....

  I would have liked a little sharper flavor on the meat.  Was it the wood smoke (I used hickory and apple).  Will add more garlic and some red pepper next time just to spice it up a bit.

  Larry's right about the thin slices....thinner the better.  I've got an electric slicer, and I wish I'd set it thinner.  Lesson learned.

  I'll say this,..if I can get this for 2 bucks a pound and improve the meat flavor just a little, I'll be doing this often!  Very simple process!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 27, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok Larry, the poker boys are going to upset with you....I just sliced the mock pastrami, threw some on the Foreman, then buttered 2 pieces of rye (my store had it!)
> 
> Then I pulled the warmed pastrami off and built the sandwich...kraut, thousand island, beef.....threw the whole thing back on the foreman, and gave it a little pannini type press....
> 
> ...



I was pretty happy with the flavor of the one I did using 4 small pieces of hickory.  But I found a "Pastrami Rub Recipe" we might want to try next time to "spice" things up a bit.  I may do two after St. Pattys Day, one with this rub and one just with the black pepper like this time.  Check this out.  I copied this off the internet last night and cannot find it again, in order to give proper credit to the chef.  Actually sounds pretty tasty.  

*If you are interested in turning corned beef into pastrami, well this is the rub for you. Make sure it is worked in good and thick before you head for the smoker. 
INGREDIENTS:

5 tablespoons kosher salt 
4 tablespoons paprika 
3 tablespoons coriander seeds 
3 tablespoons brown sugar 
2 tablespoons black peppercorns 
2 tablespoons yellow mustard seeds 
1 tablespoon white peppercorns 
8 cloves garlic, minced 
PREPARATION:

Combine coriander seeds, peppercorns and mustard seeds in a spice grinder. Grind coarsely. Add in remaining ingredients and mix well. Rub is now ready to use. It may be stored refrigerated in an airtight container.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Okay foiled the Corned Beef and it's resting now.
> 
> Threw on the salmon, figure they should be done in about 2 1/2- 3 hours.
> 
> ...


These are gone too!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":2jygosxu][quote="Larry Wolfe":2jygosxu]Okay foiled the Corned Beef and it's resting now.
> 
> Threw on the salmon, figure they should be done in about 2 1/2- 3 hours.
> 
> ...


These are gone too!!!  [/quote:2jygosxu]

They were so good sombody ate 'em![/quote:2jygosxu]
Well Griff has been teasing us with his salmon fishing trips and I remembered that Bruce did some salmon earlier this year, sooooo.... I went re*search*ing on the board this morning ~ A bunch of Larry's pics are gone now..Found Bruce's though!  Shawn's too.  =P~


----------

